
Ask HN: Any successful company in the Valley founded by First generation immigrants - wenbin
By successful, I mean valuation&#x2F;market cap &gt; $100 million.<p>Many founding teams have first generation immigrants, but they either have American cofounders or these first generation immigrant founders came to USA when they were very young (before college).<p>Just want to know if any Silicon Valley company play the game in &quot;hard mode&quot;: 1st generation immigrants + English is not their native language + no American citizen cofounders + they come to the states at an &quot;old age&quot; (post college)<p>Polyvore is pretty close but it&#x27;s not big enough. Stripe is pretty close, but the cofounders are native English speaker :)
======
ig1
Excluding native english speakers means you exclude UK, Canada, Israel, South
Africa and India which is a substantial part of the world when it comes to
tech founders.

But even then there's plenty of large valley companies with foreign founders,
Evernote and Udacity off the top of my head.

------
147
Jan Koum of What's App would fit this if the criteria of his cofounders also
not being American wasn't there.

------
Irishsteve
Stripe

------
pyb
Tango

